# 06' Cervelo Soloist Carbon



## dogtorlam (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey gurus,

Have a chance to pick up this bike with some upgrades for a good price. What do you guys think of the components? Any red flags? Bike seems to be in good shape, never crashed. What do you think would be a fair price for the bike sans wheels?

Most likely going to buy without the wheelset and go on a hunt for a decent set later due to budgeting. 

Bike is an 06' Cervelo Soloist Carbon 

stock Wolf carbon aero fork
stock FSA headset
Zero Gravity titanium brakes
FSA K-Wing carbon handlebars with internal cable routing
Ritchie 4-Axis stem
Campagnolo Chorus compact carbon crankset 170mm
Phil Wood titanium bottom bracket
Specialized Toupe saddle
Arundel carbon bottle cages - one Chrono and one Sideloader (two Chronos with bottles won't fit in the triangle)
Campagnolo Record 10 speed 11-23 cassette
All other other components (brake/shift levers, derailleurs, etc.) are Campagnolo Chorus
Wheels are custom wheels by Wheelbuilder.com - Reynolds Alta Race aero aluminum rims, Sapim CX-Ray stainless aero spokes, DT Swiss 240S front hub and PowerTap SL rear hub

Thanks!


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Take note of the recall notice on Wolf forks. Not sure if this particular model is affected, but worth checking out.


----------



## dogtorlam (Nov 14, 2010)

This is the CL fork so not affected according to the recall. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## trip221 (Oct 22, 2003)

Make sure you inspect for any cracks in the paint that could indicate a future problem. I have a small paint crack near my bottom bracket (I have a 2006 SLC) that they told me to keep my eye on to see if it grows. I'm the original owner, so have the warranty if I need it, but you wouldn't be able to take advantage of that if buying used.


----------

